# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Additional tcp/ip port

## janetb

I have a remote office that needs odbc access to a database on my server. I've set up the sql user account granting permissions only to the specified database. But, how do I "use SQL Server Network Utility to create a TCP/IP entry for port 1020"? 

This is the only account that will be using this port.   :Confused:

----------


## rmiao

Click on tcp/ip and go to properties, modify port number like 1433,1020 if 1433 is still needed. Ensure you open that now port in firewall if have any.

----------


## janetb

Hiya rm,
Once again, you come to my rescue.  Thanks so much for the clarification.  I'll give it a go and let you know how it goes.  So strange that the documentation on MS site was so specific until it got down to that screen.  Scared the heebie jeebies out of me.
Appreciate it,
Janet

----------

